# Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?



## Chondo (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen in der Forellenzucht mit den o.g. Futtern gemacht? Kennt jemand eine Adresse wo dieses Futter online bestellt werden kann? (bei mir in der Nähe ist es schwierig diese Futtersorten zu bekommen).
DANKE!!!


----------



## Leif (8. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Hallo,

nimm Biomar.
Ich finde es besser.
Kannst mich mal per PN anschreiben wenn du noch welches brauchst.


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Hat jemand nen Link für Biomar Produkte oder weiß jemand ob man da in Dänemark leichter dran kommen kann? Muss neues Futter bestellen und da ja gesagt wurde Biomar sei besser als Trouvit, würde ich das gerne testen. Brauche nur nen Link zu nem Webshop.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

hi

http://www.biomar.dk/


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Ja okay, aber da sehe ich nur nen Link zum Bioshop in Brande. Hab keine Lust da hin zufahren. Gibt es denn Handelspartner in Deutschland die das Biomar Programm führen? Oder Dana Feed A/S? Hat jemand mit deren Futter Erfahrungen?


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Ja okay, aber da sehe ich nur nen Link zum Bioshop in Brande. Hab keine Lust da hin zufahren. Gibt es denn Handelspartner in Deutschland die das Biomar Programm führen? Oder Dana Feed A/S? Hat jemand mit deren Futter Erfahrungen?


 
Na dann guck mal unter Kontakt da is ne Telnummer ruf da an und die wissen wo was wie warum steht doch da bei fragen mail oder tel.lg


----------



## bayond (12. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Schau mal hier, ich bestelle hier immer mein futter. da hast du qualität für nen guten preis.

http://futtertrend.de/kategorie.aspx?sid=lDtE2t2KeaH6VZs2qRZh8d1ncD%2fpRMavw4gwAlQq0PA%3d&kat=39988


bayond


----------



## quandle (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

hi,

wollte fragen wieviel % ihr von eurem futter füttert

ich hab gerade 200 rebos mit jeweils 100g 
also ca. 20kg und füttere 3% handelsübliches forellenfutter
sprich ca. 700 g je tag

ist das zu viel ?
habe ca. 12 C wassertemperatur und guten zufluss mit quellwasser


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Naja die Frage ist ja, willst du auf Teufel komm raus die Fische mästen oder möchtest du gut konditionierte Fische, die auch selbst Nahrung suchen und nicht nur nach Fischpellets schmecken....

Du findest in der für dein Vorhaben dringend notwendigen Fachliteratur "Forellenzucht" von Igler oder "Lehrbuch der Teichwirtschaft" v. Schäperclaus passende Formeln und Tabellen zur Berechnung verschiedener Dinge (Futter, Sauerstoffbedarf, Besatzzahlen etc.)

Also ich füttere bei 400 kg Besatz "nur" 1,5 kg Futter und dass nur 3 mal die Woche!


----------



## Fischpaule (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Moin quandle
Erst einmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Die Futtermenge hängt natürlich auch von den verwertbaren kcal des Futters ab, aber bei den von dir beschrieben Bedingungen (12°C und 100g/St) werden 3% nicht vollständig umgesetzt, du würdest also einen äußerst schlechten FQ erhalten - mehr als 1,3% solltest du am Tag nicht füttern - wenn die Fische größer werden (ab 130g) kannst du die Futterration sogar noch auf 1,1% senken...

#h


----------



## nostradamus (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf der suche nach Bio- forellenfutter. Gibt es neue erkentnisse?

Nosta


----------



## sprogoe (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*



quandle schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wollte fragen wieviel % ihr von eurem futter füttert
> 
> ...




das scheint mir entschieden zu viel.
normal ist es, 1 % des fischgewichts pro tag zu füttern, wobei man aber ruhig mal einen fastentag einlegen kann.
ich hole mein futter bei einer forellenzucht, die das futter in großen mengen einkaufen und zudem auch ein entsprechend gutes futter haben, da braucht man nicht zu überlegen welcher hersteller besser ist. wie das jetzt heißt, weiß ich im moment nicht, kann aber morgen mal auf den futtersack schauen.
bei dem futter von raiffeisenmärkten hat man zum einen einen ziemlich hohen preis; ca 43.- eur für 25 kg und zum anderen eine schlechtere verwertung, da von diesem futter ca. 1,4 kg gebraucht werden, um 1 kg fischzuwachs zu erzielen.
das futter vom züchter hat einen umsatz von 1:1 und ich zahle da 37,50 eur für 25 kg. die verkaufen das eigentlich an jedermann.
außerdem riecht das futter vom züchter viel angenehmer nach fischmehl, wobei das vom raiffeisenmarkt richtiggehend stinkt und auch viel heller in der färbung ist.
gefüttert werden meine forellen 5x in der woche.
die futtermenge sollte man ca. alle 3 wochen anpassen: d. h. wenn du ein gesammtgewicht von 20 kg  forellen hast, fütterst du 200 g täglich.
nach 3 wochen hast du bei insgesammt bei 15 fütterungen 3 kg futter gegeben und das gesammtgewicht der fische beträgt nun 23 kg.
demnach fütterst du in den kommenden 3 wochen täglich 230 g usw. usw.

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade auf der suche nach Bio- forellenfutter. Gibt es neue erkentnisse?
> 
> Nosta




da scheint es doch was zu geben, aber was soll am forellenfutter bio sein?
das besteht zum großen teil aus fischmehl und / oder fischölen von meeresfischen. ich finde das alles quatsch und denke, das wird nur ein vorwand sein, um den preis hoch zu treiben.

http://www.garant.co.at/index.php?id=203&ux_tx_ttnews[tt_news]=54&cHash=1209d036d9f0e3fbaa9116bf894260b9

gruß siggi


----------



## nostradamus (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Hallo Sigi,

danke für den hinweis.

Nosta


----------



## Hezaru (23. August 2013)

*AW: Forellenfutter TROUVIT oder BIOMAR?*

Hallo,
ich häng mich hier einfach mal an weil es eine sehr ähnliche Frage ist. 
Kann man Rutten (10cm) mit Forellenfutter füttern oder brauchen die was spezieles.|kopfkrat
Müssen die Trockenfutter gewöhnt sein oder nicht|kopfkrat
Mit Naturnahrung (Fisch Zooplankton) hab ich zwei Jahre Erfahrung, läuft halt manchmal anders als geplant.

Bei Betriebgeheimnissen gerne auch per PN, ich bin mir sicher, ich werde nichts schuldig bleiben

Grüsse Hezaru


----------

